# [Eclipse] Halbautomatische static imports



## Ebenius (27. Mrz 2009)

Eclipse organisiert java imports ja sehr komfortabel. Wie ist denn die Unterstützung für static imports? Gibt's da nicht komfortable Tools im Eclipse (per Quickfix, oder so ähnlich)?

Ebenius


----------



## maki (27. Mrz 2009)

Schau mal unter preferences -> java -> code style -> organize imports


----------



## Ebenius (27. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal unter preferences -> java -> code style -> organize imports


Da kann ich nur einstellen, wie die Imports zusammengestrichen oder auseinanderdividiert werden. Was aber nicht funktioniert, wenn noch kein static import im File steht, ist: [Highlight=Java]panel.add(new JButton(), CENTER);[/Highlight] ... und dann Organize Imports und es wird alles gefunden was sich statisch importieren lässt und CENTER heißt. Sowas würde ich mir wünschen. Ebenfalls ein Quickfix "Search for static import 'CENTER'".

Ebenius


----------



## byte (27. Mrz 2009)

Ich denke, sowas lässt sich nicht performant umsetzen. Eclipse müsste dafür ja alle Klassen durchsuchen, die er kennt.

Bestimmte Dinge, die man immer wieder braucht, kann man aber auch als Favorit für den Content Assist anlegen, siehe Java -> Editor -> Content Assist -> Favorites. Dort kannst Du z.B. SwingConstants eintragen.


----------



## Ebenius (27. Mrz 2009)

Guter Hinweis, byto. Dieses Feature ging bisher an mir vorbei. Das hilft schonmal ein Stück weit.


----------

